# "Haja visto"



## orquídea selvagem

Português/Brasil usamos esta expressão quando nos referimos ao perfeito do subjuntivo do verbo *ver.*

Exuvido que a testemunha *haja* *visto o* acidente da maneira como o descreveu.

¿Em espanhol é possível esta construção gramatical?


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Oi Orquídea S. 

Em espanhol sim é possível e é muito similar:

"Dudo que el testigo *haya visto* el accidente de la forma como lo describió"

Cumprimentos.


----------



## Mangato

Sim, no subjuntivo español se corresponde con haya , primeira pessoa do preterito perfeito. Usa-se par expresar dúvida, desejo, ou possibilidade,

Dudo que haya venido
Es posible que haya veniido
Ojala que no lo haya visto....

Agora, poderia me dizer qual e o significado da primeira palavra Exuvido. Obrigado

Cumprimentos


Perdão. Mentras estava a escrever o post, me adiantou o Giorgio.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Mangato said:


> Agora, poderia me dizer qual e o significado da primeira palavra Exuvido. Obrigado


 
Tive a mesma dúvida, mas ache que era:

Ex: Duvido...

Mas sim o espaço entre “:” e “D” fica uma


----------



## lyruca

si, es perfectamente posible.el portugues y el español son muy similares.
haya visto...haja visto


----------



## orquídea selvagem

Oi pessoal, desculpe.
Confirmando: a primeira palavra é *duvido.
*Obrigado pelas respuestas.


----------



## Naticruz

Me ha sorprendido el post de Orquídea Selvagem. El supuesto tiempo verbal *haja visto, *me ha hecho pensar que el portugués de Brasil se aleja, cada vez más, del portugués paternal.

Gracias que no lo es tanto así. «Haja visto» de acuerdo con las gramáticas portuguesas (Portugal y Brasil)es incorrecto. Creo que hay confusión con «*haja vista»* donde vista es un sustantivo.

Consúltese  aquí la gramática brasileña y en la página, encamínese hasta el número 24.

«haja visto» debe de ser considerado «tenha visto» y, entonces, sí, el correspondiente español es el indicado por los amigos hispanohablantes.


Mejores saludos


----------



## orquídea selvagem

A expressão haja visto é correto quando referir ao perfeito do subjuntivo do *verbo ver.*

Todavia, indicando"que sirva de modelo","que mereça exame", a expressão é *haja vista.*
Ex: O sistema carcerário brasileiro está falido, haja vista as últimas rebeliões.
Considera se construção erudita a regência  com a preposição "a"
Ex2: O Brasil viveu momentos de intranquilidade econômica, haja vista aos acontecimentos que movimentaram o mercado nos últimos dias.
FontePortugês Jurídico, ed.atlas. pg-61)
Já a construção hajam vista é de pouco uso, pelo menos por enquanto pois sendo um povo flexível podemos para a eficiência da comunicação torná-la usual e sem culpa.
Bom que você levantou a discussão eu gosto quando é assim.Polêmico.


----------



## Naticruz

orquídea selvagem said:


> A expressão haja visto é correto quando referir ao perfeito do subjuntivo do *verbo ver.*
> 
> Todavia, indicando"que sirva de modelo","que mereça exame", a expressão é *haja vista.*
> Ex: O sistema carcerário brasileiro está falido, haja vista as últimas rebeliões.
> Considera se construção erudita a regência com a preposição "a"
> Ex2: O Brasil viveu momentos de intranquilidade econômica, haja vista aos acontecimentos que movimentaram o mercado nos últimos dias.
> FontePortugês Jurídico, ed.atlas. pg-61)
> Já a construção hajam vista é de pouco uso, pelo menos por enquanto pois sendo um povo flexível podemos para a eficiência da comunicação torná-la usual e sem culpa.
> Bom que você levantou a discussão eu gosto quando é assim.Polêmico.


Olá Orquídea Selvagem

Reconheço que não fui feliz na escolha do documento gramatical cujo enlace agreguei à minha anterior intervenção. Pelo facto as minhas desculpas.

Na verdade ali nada há que se refira ao tempo verbal *«haja visto»*, que de acordo com o que informas e também com as minhas recentes averiguações, ainda subsiste no Brasil. Em Portugal o verbo *haver*, como auxiliar, caiu em desuso e já não se usa. 

Aqui neste link, duma gramática brasileira, se esclarece claramente que os tempos verbais compostos são formados com os verbos auxiliares *ter *e *haver*. Curioso, porém, que, dos inúmeros exemplos apresentados, não haja um único que utilize o verbo haver. A conjugação é toda feita com o verbo ter.

Se tiveres a amabilidade de me esclarecer, gostaria de saber em que circunstâncias o verbo haver é utilizado. Indistintamente? Situações especiais?

Ainda que me alongue um bocadinho também te deixo um enlace para uma lição de gramática, muito interessante, sobre as expressões que estabeleceram a minha confusão. Atenta, no final ao paralelo estabelecido entre «haja visto» e «tenha visto», seguido da expressão «mas isso é vinho de outra pipa»

Um grande abraço, sem a mínima polémica


----------



## Mangato

Naticruz said:


> Olá Orquídea Selvagem
> 
> Reconheço que não fui feliz na escolha do documento gramatical cujo enlace agreguei à minha anterior intervenção. Pelo facto as minhas desculpas.
> 
> Na verdade ali nada há que se refira ao tempo verbal *«haja visto»*, que de acordo com o que informas e também com as minhas recentes averiguações, ainda subsiste no Brasil. Em Portugal o verbo *haver*, como auxiliar, caiu em desuso e já não se usa.
> 
> 
> Aqui neste link, duma gramática brasileira, se esclarece claramente que os tempos verbais compostos são formados com os verbos auxiliares *ter *e *haver*. Curioso, porém, que, dos inúmeros exemplos apresentados, não haja um único que utilize o verbo haver. A conjugação é toda feita com o verbo ter.
> 
> Se tiveres a amabilidade de me esclarecer, gostaria de saber em que circunstâncias o verbo haver é utilizado. Indistintamente? Situações especiais?
> 
> Ainda que me alongue um bocadinho também te deixo um enlace para uma lição de gramática, muito interessante, sobre as expressões que estabeleceram a minha confusão. Atenta, no final ao paralelo estabelecido entre «haja visto» e «tenha visto», seguido da expressão «mas isso é vinho de outra pipa»
> 
> Um grande abraço, sem a mínima polémica


 

Desculpem a minha ousadia por dar a opinião do ignorante, mas lembro que escutei utilizar o verbo haver nas funções de auxiliar quando o participio era precisamente *tido* (houvera tido). É possivel que seja um erro meu, pois no galego utilizamos o verbo ter como auxiliar, exceto nesse caso, e isso pode-me atrapalhar, por isso peguei uma olhada no Google e achei algumos textos.

Haig, que houvera tido formação como cavalariço, acreditava firmemente que a cavalaria tinha um papel predominante na guerra moderna. 
Fonte http://www.grandesguerras.com.br/artigos/text01.php?art_id=19

Nati Cruz: Muito interessantes os links de gramática

Cumprimentos

MG


----------



## Outsider

Mangato said:


> Haig, que houvera tido formação como cavalariço, acreditava firmemente que a cavalaria tinha um papel predominante na guerra moderna.


É linguagem arcaizante.

No entanto, o verbo _haver_ ainda se usa regularmente como auxiliar (se é que posso usar este termo) em certas locuções verbais, especialmente _haver de_.


----------



## Mangato

Outsider said:


> É linguagem arcaizante.
> 
> No entanto, o verbo _haver_ ainda se usa regularmente como auxiliar (se é que posso usar este termo) em certas locuções verbais, especialmente _haver de_.


 
Obrigado Out.


----------



## Naticruz

Mangato said:


> Desculpem a minha ousadia por dar a opinião do ignorante, mas lembro que escutei utilizar o verbo haver nas funções de auxiliar quando o participio era precisamente *tido* (houvera tido). É possivel que seja um erro meu, pois no galego utilizamos o verbo ter como auxiliar, exceto nesse caso, e isso pode-me atrapalhar, por isso peguei uma olhada no Google e achei algumos textos.
> 
> Haig, que houvera tido formação como cavalariço, acreditava firmemente que a cavalaria tinha um papel predominante na guerra moderna.
> Fonte http://www.grandesguerras.com.br/artigos/text01.php?art_id=19
> 
> Nati Cruz: Muito interessantes os links de gramática
> 
> Cumprimentos
> 
> MG


Olá Mangato!

Ousadia...de modo algum! Todas as intervenções, dum modo ou doutro, são enriquecedoras. Aqui todos damos e recebemos.

O enlace que apontas é dum site do Brasil e aí já concluímos que, ao que parece são utilizados os auxiliares *ter *y *haver*. Porém, é muito interessante constatar que encontrei um acórdão dum tribunal da cidade portuguesa de Évora, mencionando *houvera tido*. É muito natural que também o tenhas ouvido. De resto, ambas as formas estão largamente representadas na Internet. 

Tenho à minha frente um dicionário de verbos portugueses, editado em Portugal e ali, o único verbo auxiliar que é utilizado nos tempos compostos é o *verbo ter.*

Mejores saludos


----------



## Vanda

Auxiliares ter e haver usados nos tempos compostos.


----------



## Outsider

Ups, nem reparei que a citação vinha de um sítio brasileiro!


----------



## Naticruz

Vanda said:


> Auxiliares ter e haver usados nos tempos compostos.


 
Olá Vanda

Eu já tinha citado esse enlace. Veja por favor o meu post anterior nº 9. Gostava que lesse. Se puder responder às dúvidas que ali expresso, ficar-lhe-ía muito grata.
Um caloroso abraço.


----------



## Vanda

Oi Nati, desculpa que eu não prestei atenção.  Tenho que confessar que li de viés, só quis acrescentar que a diferença estava nas gramáticas dos dois lados do oceano, no caso do Mangato ficar pensando de onde ele havia tirado a tal  idéia.


----------



## Naticruz

Vanda said:


> Oi Nati, desculpa que eu não prestei atenção.  Tenho que confessar que li de viés, só quis acrescentar que a diferença estava nas gramáticas dos dois lados do oceano, no caso do Mangato ficar pensando de onde ele havia tirado a tal idéia.


 
 Nada a desculpar, Vanda. Agora o que eu gostaria mesmo de saber é se há regras para a aplicação dos dois verbos auxiliares *ter *e *haver*, ou se a sua utilização é indiferente. Fico-lhe agradecida pelo esclarecimento.
Um abraço


----------



## Mangato

A idéia foi tirada da minha orelha.  No gramática galega não existem tempos compostos de verbo, mas eso é uma teoría, pois na linguagem falada   _tenho visto_, _tenho ouvido_, _habia tido_ são exprssões  de usso muito comúm. O que não se di é  *Tinha  tido* nem  *había habido*,  talvez para evitar a redundância. 

Com esses dou verbos * (haber ou ter) +que +infinitivo* se construem perífrases verbais com ideia de obligatoriedade  *Tenho que ir, hai que trabalhar (*_ Impessoal)_ *tes que trabalhar*_ etc., _ e com a preposição* de*  idea de futuro  *hei de facer o trabalho outro dia. *
Gostaría saber se no português acontece isso ou algo semelhante


----------



## Naticruz

Mangato said:


> A idéia foi tirada da minha orelha. No gramática galega não existem tempos compostos de verbo, mas eso é uma teoría, pois na linguagem falada _tenho visto_, _tenho ouvido_, _habia tido_ são exprssões de usso muito comúm. O que não se di é *Tinha tido* nem *había habido*, talvez para evitar a redundância.
> 
> Com esses dou verbos *(haber ou ter) +que +infinitivo* se construem perífrases verbais com ideia de obligatoriedade *Tenho que ir, hai que trabalhar (*_ Impessoal)_ *tes que trabalhar*_ etc., _e com a preposição* de* idea de futuro *hei de facer o trabalho outro dia. *
> Gostaría saber se no português acontece isso ou algo semelhante


 
Sí, Mangato, en Portugal también se construyen las perífrasis que indicas, con «ter de» y «haver de»
 1 - Necesidad u obligatoriedad de practicar la acción:
         Español    – Verbo+que+infinitivo _Ej. Tengo que ir a Portugal_
Portugués – Verbo+de+infinitivo _Ej. Tenho de ir a Espanha_

         Español   – Verbo+que+infinitivo _Ej. Hay que trabajar_
         Portugués – Verbo+que+infinitivo _Ej. Há que trabalhar_

 2 – Resolución o certeza... O idea de futuro como apuntas:
         Español    – Verbo+?+infinitivo _Ej._ (me lo indicas tú, por favor)
         Portugués – Verbo+de+infinitivo _Ej. Hei-de ir ao cinema na quinta-feira._
_         Ej. Havemos de conseguir aprender idiomas._

Nota: Sé que hay aquí muchas personas que dicen «ter que» en vez de ter de, pero no es correcto.

Cuanto a los verbos auxiliares de los tiempos compuestos tienes razón sobre la redundancia de «tinha tido» o en este ejemplo «…*teria* comprado se me *tivesses* dito». La tendencia es sustituir el «tivesses» por «houvesses». Pienso (es apenas un pensamiento) que es esa la razón por la que las personas, para huir a la poca elegancia de la escritura, sustituyen el verbo tener por el verbo haber, pero una de las cosas que distingue a un buen escritor es la maña para evitar redundancias y cacofonías.
Un abrazo.


----------



## Mangato

Naticruz said:


> Sí, Mangato, en Portugal también se construyen las perífrasis que indicas, con «ter de» y «haver de»
> 1 - Necesidad u obligatoriedad de practicar la acción:
> Español – Verbo+que+infinitivo _Ej. Tengo que ir a Portugal_
> Portugués – Verbo+de+infinitivo _Ej. Tenho de ir a Espanha_
> 
> Español – Verbo+que+infinitivo _Ej. Hay que trabajar_
> Portugués – Verbo+que+infinitivo _Ej. Há que trabalhar_
> 
> 2 – Resolución o certeza... O idea de futuro como apuntas:
> Español – Verbo+?+infinitivo _Ej._ (me lo indicas tú, por favor)
> Portugués – Verbo+de+infinitivo _Ej. Hei-de ir ao cinema na quinta-feira._
> _Ej. Havemos de conseguir aprender idiomas._
> 
> Nota: Sé que hay aquí muchas personas que dicen «ter que» en vez de ter de, pero no es correcto.
> 
> Cuanto a los verbos auxiliares de los tiempos compuestos tienes razón sobre la redundancia de «tinha tido» o en este ejemplo «…*teria* comprado se me *tivesses* dito». La tendencia es sustituir el «tivesses» por «houvesses». Pienso (es apenas un pensamiento) que es esa la razón por la que las personas, para huir a la poca elegancia de la escritura, sustituyen el verbo tener por el verbo haber, pero una de las cosas que distingue a un buen escritor es la maña para evitar redundancias y cacofonías.
> Un abrazo.


 

Ahora que me lo preguntas en español usamos* haber + de* o *tener + que *para expresar determinación.

*He de ir,* voluntad o determinación 

*Tengo que ir,* necesidad

No es correcto *he que ir* ni *tengo de ir*  salvo que intercalemos el complemento- *Tengo ganas de ir*

Solamente en el caso de que utilecemos la forma impersonal del verbo haber (hay) podemos utilizar la conjunción *que* entre dos verbos.
*Hay que trabajar, hay que ir *etc...

Saludos muy cordiales 

MG


----------



## Naticruz

Gracias, Mangato
Buenas noches


----------

